# Today's Edition - Humor



## sawhorseray (Oct 27, 2020)

Paddy and Murphy are havin' a pint in the pub, when some scuba divers come on the TV. Paddy says, "Murphy, why is it them deep sea divers always sit on the side of the boat with them air tanks on their backs, and fall backwards out of the boat?" Murphy thinks for a minute then says, "That's easy. It's 'cos if they fell forwards, they'd still be in the freakin’ boat!"


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 27, 2020)

Good ones Ray!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 27, 2020)

That camper on the snow cat is now my life's goal.
After seeing that. I had to get more info.








						The Snowcat Truck Camping Machine - Truck Camper Magazine
					

Doug Washer has assembled an outrageous fully-tracked Pistenbully Edge Snowcat and Cirrus 820 truck camper capable of reaching the stunning ice caps of Canada’s southernmost ice field.  Engage the powder steering.  It’s time for truck camping – on ice. If you’re into skiing, you have very likely...




					www.truckcampermagazine.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 27, 2020)

Wow, what a machine Steve! I'm halfway there but at the first sign of snow we pack up and leave. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
A diesel 4WD truck and a cabover camper gets us to some really nice spots away from the crowds. RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2020)

Boy, you got some really GREAT jokes out today, Ray.
BTW, I want that camper!!!
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 27, 2020)

YEAP!! Some good jokes!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 27, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Boy, you got some really GREAT jokes out today, Ray. BTW, I want that camper!!! Gary



Thanks Gary! Three very old friends and I stay in touch every day just to make sure no one has stroked out or fallen down a flight of stairs, so we all swap jokes. Half of them aren't quite fit for a family show, nothing political ever gets posted on a public forum for obvious reasons.

The Lance is the safest and most comfortable way to travel from now on, no restaurants or public bathrooms needed! RAY


----------



## Hank R (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Hank R (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 7, 2020)

Hank R said:


> View attachment 469626


Good ones there, Hank.  Really like the pizza one.
Gary


----------



## Hank R (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 9, 2020)

Hank R said:


> View attachment 470081


Smart man.


----------



## Hank R (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Hank R (Nov 16, 2020)




----------

